# wine made with Stevia?



## boozinsusan (Dec 2, 2011)

I think there was someone here that was going to try making wine with stevia as the sweetener.
This sounds very interesting to me, so I am wondering if there are any thoughts now that some may have been made? 
Does anyone remember who it was?
Thanks!


----------



## tonyandkory (Dec 9, 2011)

No But I found this 

Stevia, an herb in the chrysanthemum family, is a popular sugar 
substitute. The leaves of the plant are 30 times sweeter than sugar, and
concentrated stevia extract might be up to 400 times sweeter than 
sugar, with few calories and no carbohydrates<div style="overflow: ; color: rgb0, 0, 0; : rgb255, 255, 255; text-align: left; text-decoration: none; border: medium none;">Determine if your recipe is suitable for stevia. Do not use stevia in 
any baked goods that use yeast, which needs sugar to feed on for the 
item to rise<div style="overflow: ; color: rgb0, 0, 0; : rgb255, 255, 255; text-align: left; text-decoration: none; border: medium none;">
it was from a site with recipes...

I would assume that if there is not yeast edible sugar for cooking there would be no fermentation of it... but then you might be able to back sweeten with it.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 9, 2011)

Sometimes using this type of sweetener will give you an off taste. It may be a better idea to sweeten each bottle as you open it.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 9, 2011)

Ive heard that over time these sweeteners break down in the wine. Never tried it myself though.


----------

